# Winner...winner, Rib dinner



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

About to put these two St Louis slabs on the Rec Tec. Will take some more pics as they go along.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Not sure why the pic is upside down? I tried to flip it and it still shows up wrong??


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Back to Droid phone. Me + Ipad = No workee!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost there...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good. 

Where's your fire on that pit? Direct with that pan on the grate?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nomaspigtails said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Where's your fire on that pit? Direct with that pan on the grate?


It's a RecTec pellet burner with a fan that circulates the heat. The foil lined pan you see funnels down to a drippings bucket. Best pit I have ever owned as far as ease of use. Set it and forget it. The actual burn chamber is about the size of a small coffee can but 3" tall. Hardly any ash.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

X2^^


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It's a RecTec pellet burner with a fan that circulates the heat. The foil lined pan you see funnels down to a drippings bucket. Best pit I have ever owned as far as ease of use. Set it and forget it. The actual burn chamber is about the size of a small coffee can but 3" tall. Hardly any ash.


Very cool and was thinking that. We've been moving to a new house this past week or so and had about 3 of my small trailer loads of out door stuff the moving company couldn't get in the rig. One being my 24" pipe offset smoker. I had a few guys come out Sunday to help me and give them some things and told them to take that pit to the yard if no one wanted it. Part of my master plan when I told my wife I think I need a pellet cooker so I'd get interested in bbq'ing again. Worked out so I'll be looking for one now. Lol


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking good sir!!

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks great! Im ready for it to cool off so i can sit outside and grill all day. This heat is unbearable.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Almost there...


Looks delicious HP! :brew2:


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Looking good, Blake!
Set it and forget it is the only way to go!:bounce:


----------

